

Dog the Bounty Hunter in pursuit of Edward Snowden - noinput
http://www.ryot.org/dog-the-bounty-hunter-is-in-hot-pursuit-of-edward-snowden/314329

======
lutusp
> Dog the Bounty Hunter in pursuit of Edward Snowden

Correction: s/Edward Snowden/unearned publicity/

Quote: "Dog the Bounty Hunter, or Duane Chapman, held a press conference to
announce his plans to enter Russia and illegally capture Edward Snowden."

Surreptitiously?

------
skyhvr
This is so outrageous that I can't even laugh at it...

------
olgeni
"A dog of the NSA!"

